# buffoon = μπουφόνος | μπούφος, βλάκας



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με το Collins,...


a person who amuses others by ridiculous or odd behaviour, jokes, etc
a foolish person

Ήξερα τη δεύτερη σημασία της λέξης, αλλά όχι την πρώτη. Στο etymonline  πληροφορούμαστε ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από τη γαλλική λέξη του 16ου αιώνα _*bouffon *_, η οποία με τη σειρά της προέρχεται από το ιταλικό ουσιαστικό *buffone*, _γελωτοποιός_, η οποία ετυμολογείται από το ιταλικό ρήμα *buffare* δηλαδή από το ρήμα που περιγράφει την κωμική έκφραση που παίρνει κανείς φουσκώνοντας τα μάγουλά του. 

Η ιταλική Βίκι μας πληροφορεί ότι οι *buffoni* ήταν γελωτοποιοί του Μεσαίωνα, συχνά με κάποια παραμόρφωση, που ζούσαν στις αυλές και διασκέδαζαν την υψηλή κοινωνία της εποχής. Ένας γνωστός μπουφόνος της εποχής ήταν ο Pietro Gonnella, που το 15ο αιώνα ζούσε στη Φερράρα και διασκέδαζε τα μέλη του Οίκου των Έστε. Στο λίνκο της Βικιπαίδειας θα δείτε και πορτραίτο του που αποδίδεται στο Γάλλο ζωγράφο Ζαν Φουκέ.

Δεν ήξερα ακόμα ότι έχουμε και στα ελληνικά τη λέξη *μπουφόνος*, η οποία σημαίνει τον γελωτοποιό που κάνει χοντρά αστεία. Την έμαθα σήμερα το πρωί, διαβάζοντας το άρθρο_ Ο εθνικός μπουφόνος_ του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη στην Athens Voice. Στη συνέχεια την αναζήτησα στο ΛΚΝ αλλά φαίνεται πως την αγνοεί, όχι όμως και το ΛΝΕΓ που τη λεξικογραφεί κανονικά. Στα ελληνικά φαίνεται πως αντιστοιχεί στην αγγλική λέξη μόνο στη μία από τις δύο έννοιες, αυτή του γελωτοποιού, αν και κατ' επέκταση θα μπορούσε ίσως να χρησιμοποιηθεί και αντί του «μπούφος». Δεν ξέρω ποιος θα την αναγνώριζε, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Παρακάτω, ακόμα ένας μπουφόνος, ο Μπίζκο, που διασκέδαζε την αυλή του Φιλίππου Δ' της Ισπανίας και που τον απαθανάτισε ο Βελάσκεθ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένη η χρήση του επιθέτου, *μπουφόνικος*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Προσοχή, να μην μπερδέψουμε την ετυμολογία του _μπουφόνου_ με την ετυμολογία του _μπούφου_. Πράγματι, μια θεωρία για την προέλευση του μπουφόνου καταλήγει στο _buffare_ (το οποίο βρίσκουμε και στην ετυμολογία του _μπουφάν_). Ο _μπούφος_ ωστόσο (το πουλί _βύας_ στα ελληνικά, eagle owl στα αγγλικά, _bubo _στα λατινικά) προέρχεται από αυτό το λατινικό _bubo_. Θα το ψάξω αργότερα για λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## GeorgeA (Apr 18, 2017)

Γεια σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Έχω μια μάλλον αστεία ερώτηση αλλά είμαι πολύ περίεργος για το εξής! 
Έχω ακούσει στον προφορικό λόγο την έκφραση "τι λες βρε μπούφο;" 
Πρόσφατα άκουσα ότι με βάση την κλίση της λέξης θα έπρεπε να είναι "τι λες βρε μπούφε;" 
Αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ να λέγεται έτσι; Γνωρίζετε ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2017)

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ (κλιτικά παραδείγματα) το σωστό είναι το _μπούφε_ - εγώ το έχω ακούσει, πάντως :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2017)

...
Και τα δύο λέγονται και είναι αποδεκτά.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1559-Κλητική-επωνύμων&p=47323&viewfull=1#post47323


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Και τα δύο λέγονται και είναι αποδεκτά.
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1559-Κλητική-επωνύμων&p=47323&viewfull=1#post47323



Να σημειωθεί ότι το «Ρε Γιώργε» δεν είναι αποδεκτό. :)

Χρόνια πολλά, Γιώργο!


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2017)

nickel said:


> Να σημειωθεί ότι το «Ρε Γιώργε» δεν είναι αποδεκτό. :)



Εξίσου μη αποδεκτό όπως το «θρύλο, θεό μου σου» στο ποστ σου όπου παρέπεμψα. Εντάξει, καπετάνιε / καπετάνιο; :) 
Αλλά προφανώς εννοούσα τα «μπούφο / μπούφε», όπως τα «λούστρο / λούστρε».

Χρόνια πολλά, Γιώργαρε!  Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκο / Νίκε!

—Λύκε, λύκε, είσαι εδώ;
—Παίρνω τη μαγκούρα μου και σας κυνηγώ!


----------



## GeorgeA (Apr 18, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Πάντα ευχάριστη η παρέα σας!


----------

